# The "chola" look



## bunnie_luv (Mar 31, 2006)

Any info on this? It's what I'm trying to accomplish but I'm having trouble. I have pics of what I'd like to achieve also if you'd like to see. Thanks so much!


----------



## stefunnie (Mar 31, 2006)

i'd love to see pics =)


----------



## lara (Mar 31, 2006)

What on earth is a chola?


----------



## ninabruja (Mar 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_What on earth is a chola?_

 
urban dictionary:
A chola is a firme hyna (latina) that wears a lot of makeup: thick eyeliner, liquid eyeliner on top going out of your eye dark brown or red lipstick and eyebrows drawn on or really thin. We mostly have permed hair with hella gel or straight and arched on top. We kick it with people in our own barrio and not really claiming a color mainly your raza. (Brown Pride) or (Barrio)and wear baggy or tight cloths with nike cortez shoes.


----------



## bunnie_luv (Apr 1, 2006)

How do I post a picture in here? Well I'll make an attempt in any case. Here goes: 

<img src=http://myspace-073.vo.llnwd.net/00435/37/06/435336073_l.jpg>

<img src=http://myspace-914.vo.llnwd.net/00574/41/91/574411914_l.jpg>

<img src=http://myspace-182.vo.llnwd.net/00294/28/18/294028182_l.jpg>

<img src=http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a301/mzlazy818/LiLo9.jpg>

Just a few examples. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Life In Return (Apr 1, 2006)

You can't use HTML, so here is an assist


----------



## Life In Return (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## bunnie_luv (Apr 1, 2006)

Aw, thanks hun for doing that. I appreciate it!


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Life In Return* 
_



_

 

lol i like her look 

i have asian friends that look like this


----------



## bunnie_luv (Apr 1, 2006)

It's a personal thing and a looong story. But I like it and was just wondering if anyone had personal experience with doing this sort of make-up only a little less clumpy. =)


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bunnie_luv* 
_It's a personal thing and a looong story. But I like it and was just wondering if anyone had personal experience with doing this sort of make-up only a little less clumpy. =)_

 

i used to look like this in junior high for a bit and then i let my brows grow back and sadly put away the black lip liner and frosty pink lipstick

but i am not hispanic this was just the look that was 'in' back then


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 1, 2006)

hahahaha this brought me back to when i was 14 (only 6 years ago, but back is back!). Chola makeup was my everyday wear! Gosh I'm glad I got out of it!
Personally, i think this is a horrid look. i think it looks cheap and trashy and gross! And this is from a girl that used to WEAR this type of makeup y'all, and thank tha lawd I saw the light! No more chola look since i was 15 (i'm 5 years clean, YES! lol jk)
OK I'm going on now, ASSUMING this ISN'T an april fools joke...cuz its not april yet, but part of me is hoping it is a joke lol! 
anyway bunnie_luv, what exactly are you having trouble with? the shadow? liner? lips?
From my personal experience and from having a lot of "chola" and "cholo" friends, I can tell you this (which is pretty much exactly what's in the pics) : There isn't much skill when it comes to this type of makeup, if you can call it a type. It's very literal...the eyebrows are thin and/or drawn on with either pencil or liquid liner. Mascara is very very thick and multiple coats are applied. Little or no blush is used and if there is, its a  lot on the cheekbones. Lips are highly frosted, sometimes not, but ALWAYS lined thickly with a really dark colored lip pencil. That's pretty much all there is to it. Although I would like to see someone do a "glamoruos chola" look! That'd be interesting! ha! do you have any other pictures of softer looks that might be a little less harsh? 
lol hth!


----------



## adamchristopher (Apr 1, 2006)

it is back.
just look at the gwen steffani luxurious music video.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 1, 2006)

eeesh.  i don't know why you want to look like that, but if you're serious...shave off your eyebrows, overtweeze them, overbleach them or anything you can do to make them extremely too thin, use a black pencil to draw them in, heavy black liner (usually winged out) and lipliner that's too dark with a reddish brown lipstick.  i know my response sounds smug, but from what i see and from the pics, that's basically what it is.


----------



## gitargirl (Apr 1, 2006)

I posted about this somewhere else (I think makeup police thread).  I was wearing chola makeup about 10 years ago and my brows haven't forgiven me since. 

Lip/eye/brow pencil should be the same Wet N Wild dark brown shade. Fill lips in with frosty pale amethyst color. Lots of liquid eyeliner with matte brown or black shadow on the lid and crease, leaving a harsh line between crease and brow bone color (matte taupe or white). A couple go-rounds with the covergirl pressed powder and two McDonalds arches where your brows used to be and you'll be set.


----------



## Cyn (Apr 1, 2006)

In my area, the chola look is a little more cleaned up.  

Perfect skin, or if not, wear a heavier foundation and/or concealer to cover up inperfections, matte finish.  Lips are outlined in black eyeliner, filled in with a concealer base, then the black is merged into the concealer with a dark wine or burgundy lip color, leaving most of the lip pale.

The eyes have a matte brown in the crease, blended well, a frosty highlighter line right at the eyebrow line. The eye is lined with a cat-eye, usually liquid and the lashes are curled with mascara but not clumpy.  Some girls contour with a little bit of bronzer on their cheekbones, but most have pale cheeks.

Thinner eyebrows, very groomed but not lines and definitely filled in.

It isn't the most flattering look for most women, but some girls can pull it off if the girl is good at makeup, I can appreciate the application.


----------



## bunnie_luv (Apr 1, 2006)

OK, well the biggest problem I'm having is with the liquid eyeliner. Any tips on how to apply it? And how can I make good 'tails' at the end? Also, I'm not too good at the eyeshadow thing so tips would be great but I get the basic idea.


----------



## widerlet (Apr 1, 2006)

Watch J-Lo's get right video, very good example of Chola's there.


----------



## kimmy (Apr 2, 2006)

i don't see why everyone's trashing this look, she came here to ask for help, not be told that the look she's trying to achieve is the wrong look for her. 

girl, if you want your makeup like that, i say go for it!

i'm with cyn here, that look is a little different where i am than in those pictures, it's the same basic idea, just a little more defined i guess you could say. so i'd go with her description (mostly just because that's how most of the girls in my area do their makeup) but you can always tweak it to fit your pallette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




most of the girls here also have drawn on beauty marks (holla!) so that's always an idea to add a little spice to the look


----------



## bunnie_luv (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks so much girl! I know it's not your average everyday Paris Hilton look alike style but I just really like it. I appreciate the support! You rock.


----------



## bunnie_luv (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. I'm difinitely not shaving my eyebrows off. just thining them out a bit. And I'm gonna go with dark lipliner but for sure not black. Speaking of eyebrows though, I'm having trouble finding brow pencils. Know who sells a good one?


----------



## GlamDazzled (Apr 3, 2006)

I think its a fun look....seems like the 2 key things are to totally shave off your eyebrows and pencil them in really skinny...and to use a dark and prominent lip liner


----------



## kimmy (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bunnie_luv* 
_Thanks for the advice. I'm difinitely not shaving my eyebrows off. just thining them out a bit. And I'm gonna go with dark lipliner but for sure not black. Speaking of eyebrows though, I'm having trouble finding brow pencils. Know who sells a good one?_

 
if you're going to do this look only sometimes, you may invest in some spirit gum. then you can just completely cover your brows when you do it and draw them back on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 or if it's for an everyday look, then yeah i'd suggest tweezing them to be really thin. when you're looking for brow pencils, i'd suggest milani's retractable eyebrow pencils. that's what i use to fill in and i LOVE it! plus is only like 3.99$ so it's even better hahaha


----------



## bunnie_luv (Apr 3, 2006)

Well thanks so much guys! I plan on making it an everyday look. Atleast until I switch up my look again. I will definitely post pictures as soon as I master it. =)


----------



## mae13 (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_ Although I would like to see someone do a "glamoruos chola" look! That'd be interesting! ha! do you have any other pictures of softer looks that might be a little less harsh? 
lol hth!_

 
This look actually makes me think of the "porn star" look that is quite popular - except tougher, rougher and more "danger" sex than "please you" sex. The colors are darker and with greater emphasis on definition (eyebrows and lipliner) and a matte finish as opposed to the soft-focus blending and gloss/dewiness of the porn look. But to my eye they are both looks that split off from the same family tree.


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Apr 3, 2006)

I appologize for sounding immature and thinking it is a joke. I agree that make up is a personal choice. I'd love to see how it turns out!


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Nov 3, 2006)

does anybody have any more pix of the chola style?


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 8, 2006)

I think the 'Bratz' dolls are kind of rockin the Chola look...but a more subtle one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think the look can be tweaked a bit to soften it and make it work for you if you are the daring kind who wants to make their look edgy. How about this: put on a soft pink or plum l/s, then line around the edges with a deep plum or mahogany l/l (use a heavy hand--and be steady). The l/l will be contrasting a bit, so take a lip brush and gently soften the line just enough (will also give you some forgiveness if your hand is not steady enough, but a outline will most definitely still be there)...MSF on the cheeks (no bronzer-- you want that 'pale' look, but this will give you a 'pulse' still) and a deep black liquid eyeliner (think retro, with the extra heavy winged tip) give a edgy look. Finish with tons of mascara. If you use e/s, keep it light like MAC Shroom or Vex. 
The lips are the biggest focus for this more gentle Chola look, so finish off with a dab of clear lipglass just in the center. 
Just a thought! I've never personally tried this look, but I've seen the Chola look when I was in HS. 
Have fun rockin this different style! That is what MAC and makeup is all about!


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Nov 9, 2006)

The chola look is not that bad IF you do a more subtle natural version of it. Some girls just really kill it with the wayyy too dark lipliner,and the super unnatural funny shaped black eyebrows inked on. Some girls can
wear this look without it being so harsh and terrible.
I live in Southern California where this look has been rampant since I was a little kid.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Some of my friends were highly skilled in this look.
I say DITCH the eyebrows like that for sure. You can have a nice strong brow without it looking so hideous.
And go lighter on the lipliner for sure...not a super dark color.You will look clownish like the girl in the first pic.
The girl in the top pic looks awful...what was she thinking with those brows!! And those lips!!!
Ahhhh haha
Have your brows waxed/tweezed/shaped. Fill them in with a natural brow powder that matches your own.
Use black liquid liner for the retro/cateye look as the other specktralite
mentioned above.
Use either grey/black/silver shadow combo, or tan/beige/caramel/brown
shadow combo. Blend,blend,blend.
You may want to add false black lashes or just a few coats of a nice black mascara.
Fill your lips in with a darker nude lip pencil then fill in with a caramel shimmery lipgloss. Or you could do a shimmery darker red.
Apply a your blush,then your bronzer and quoila (sp?)!


----------



## Kim. (Nov 9, 2006)

I have one question (stupid one), how do you pronounce it?


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Nov 9, 2006)

*thanxx girls!! bratz was a good suggestion.. i just want that funky kind of spicey look..my brows are thin but natural n shaped perfect so i wont be drawing them on like that (no way)haha..*


----------



## Starbright211 (Nov 9, 2006)

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the "Chola" look, I will rock the dark brown eyeliner with Viva Glam lipstick any day of the week... I think it's fucking HOT!!!    Both of those girls are Beautiful.  I don't see why it's so laughable???  Some of the looks I see on here I don't think I could pull off, but I am not on Specktra to judge or make fun of someone else's style, I am here to be inspired by women and men with a different angle on the Make-Up...


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kim.* 

 
_I have one question (stupid one), how do you pronounce it?_

 
pretty much how it looks hehe. 'ch' as in chips, 'o' as in Oprah, 'la' as in 'tra la la...' chola! hope my silly little phonetics helped haha


----------



## rosquared (May 16, 2007)

i'm filipina and i used to have this look.  in fact, i still find myself leaning towards it on a daily basis and i still wear heavy slightly winged out liner.


----------



## aziajs (May 24, 2007)

I was just watching "Get Right' the other day and looking at the cholas.  I like the look.  I probably wouldn't wear it but different strokes.  I was also laughing cuz Leah Remini was on Jay Leno talking about how she loved the chola look when she was a teenager.  Anyway, here are some shots of Jennifer Lopez' chola look:


----------



## yummy411 (May 26, 2007)

i didn't read through every last post, but when i did view some of the first posts initially a few days ago, i felt this was one of the least supportive threads that i've ever experienced on specktra. if this is what the original poster desired, then be nice or say nothing at all....

i just read some more posts...i'm glad bunnie_luv was able to see past some of the rude comments and still get something out this thread.... hope to see some fotd's soon!


----------



## Honey B. Fly (May 26, 2007)

i like a cleaned up chola look.. like a prettier version with perfect natural thin eyebrows, not drawn on and a neutral shimmery eyeshadow with the black liner winged lightly + the dark lipliner with lighter lipstick/gloss.. i think it looks so sexy


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (May 27, 2007)

I think this calls for a "Chola look" makeup Challenge! Who's game? Count me in


----------



## Honey B. Fly (May 28, 2007)

*omg haha a chola look challenge would be so awesome. i know it can be done in a pretty way*


----------



## capspock (May 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_I think this calls for a "Chola look" makeup Challenge! Who's game? Count me in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Eheheheh, great idea, you can count me in too.......


----------



## Janice (May 28, 2007)

Thread clean up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Please stay on topic with Reccomendations.


----------



## LaItaliana (Jun 6, 2007)

Ive been doin this for awhile.  I think chola "look" is a different way than normal to do makeup & its beautiful to me when done right.  All ya need is cat eye, thick usually works better.  The more you do it the easier it is, i do it everyday.  Shaving your brows just is too much upkeep for everyday so just get them thinner and fill them in but try to fill them in a little higher up in your brow so theyre higher & more arched.  I like the covergirl brow & eye makers pencil cuz it goes on smooth but it is kind of light so go darker if your hair is dark.  But it doesnt get caught in the hairs... Then for lips I used to line them all the time with a pinkish nude brown color and fill in with it too or wit a lighter color.  That is kinda annoying in summer tho so gloss is cool too but matte is more common i think.  dont wear blush and eyeshadow is usually to a minimum.  if u still dunno what a chola looks like (there all different types of girls) look up surenos on myspace groups ...  this wuz long but i think this look is misunderstood

http://img.makeupalley.com/thumb.asp...=w&maxSize=400
me lookin extra whitefaced lol too much sun & corny pose


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jun 7, 2007)

I think your look is really pretty and nice for daily makeup. Some of the chola makeup is a bit too extreme, IMO, but I think what you do could be worn to work even.


----------



## REYNALD0C (Jun 20, 2007)

I heard some girls really use sharpie markers to draw on their eyebrows....

you guys are also forgetting the tube of mascara they put on daily.  FULL tube not a couple coats!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 28, 2008)

oh no lol ! i was afraid of what searching 'Chola' would show. some girls wear this look SO sexy.my mother used to yell at me not to wear dark lipliner when i was younger, i was so obsessed with this look lol


----------



## macedout (Jun 28, 2008)

this is very interesting, please link the challenge post when someone posts the 1st photo,,,,,TIA


----------



## widdershins (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey, I don't know if this would help anyone out, but monroemisfit has a tutorial video on the chola look. I think it's hot!

YouTube - Chola inspired makeup tutorial


----------



## sinergy (Jun 28, 2008)

this is more like what we used to do back in the day..





"_
But Chola style can be fierce - just ask Gwen Stefani, who incorporated elements of it at one time.

Growing up in East LA, I got to see the real thing and Cholas can pull off a strong, beautiful warrior style like no one else._ "
[youtube]uP2CnO6F2wk[/youtube]

Fergie's style is influences a lot by the chola look too sometimes. both fashion and makeup wise. 









its not all bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sometimes i still do that kind of look. takin it back old skool


----------



## yupitzTara (Jun 28, 2008)

here's a link to the video in case it doesnt work..
YouTube - Chola inspired makeup tutorial


----------



## glassy girl (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_i don't see why everyone's trashing this look, she came here to ask for help, not be told that the look she's trying to achieve is the wrong look for her. 

girl, if you want your makeup like that, i say go for it!

i'm with cyn here, that look is a little different where i am than in those pictures, it's the same basic idea, just a little more defined i guess you could say. so i'd go with her description (mostly just because that's how most of the girls in my area do their makeup) but you can always tweak it to fit your pallette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




most of the girls here also have drawn on beauty marks (holla!) so that's always an idea to add a little spice to the look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ur so right love ya im 30 years old and i wore my makeup like that growing up i say 13 to 19 its all i new my friends,cousins,aunts pretty much every body around me did there makeup like that, i was a chola back in the days(not anymore) and to be honest i think i looked fierce. Not all of us did are makeup sloppy i did mine clean and my liner was 2 die for and still is,i credit my chola days 4 that i get complimates on my eyebrows and liner all the time now. And those pics are good guide 2 go by just ad u own style good luck girl.


----------



## glassy girl (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi its me again let me tell u how i did my make up back in the days and give u an idea how 2 up date it. Of course i lined my eyebrows(and yes i took my off) and i use 2 use wet and wild but now i use mac spiked. I lined my eyes with liquid eyeliner all the ways around the eye just be clean and if course wing it out. And no blush just cuz me an my friends could never get the hang of it but use blush now its a must. I use 2 line my lips with a burgandy lipliner and just fill it in with the same pencil no real harsh lines 4 me no gloss either.But now of course gloss is the sexiest.Oh no eye shadow 4 me either just a bieghy matte color once in a while but now u can rock any color e/s good luck have fun and if u have any questions go ahead and ask me.


----------



## glassy girl (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ninabruja* 

 
_urban dictionary:
A chola is a firme hyna (latina) that wears a lot of makeup: thick eyeliner, liquid eyeliner on top going out of your eye dark brown or red lipstick and eyebrows drawn on or really thin. We mostly have permed hair with hella gel or straight and arched on top. We kick it with people in our own barrio and not really claiming a color mainly your raza. (Brown Pride) or (Barrio)and wear baggy or tight cloths with nike cortez shoes._

 
HAHA sooo funny u described me back in the days the only thing i didn't perm my hair it was naturally curly and i had like 10 pair of cortez . Thanks for that it made me laugh!!


----------



## aimee (Jun 30, 2008)

im 28 and i love heavy make up....the chola look is cool too love the eyes....i cant rock a darker lipliner though it doesnt look good on me so i wear the pornstar playboy bunny look alot haha
i hope you post pics with your look soon


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jul 2, 2008)

i might do a chola FOTD just to show u can rock a dark lipline without looking like ur wearing a costume.this look can be so sexy when done right
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




its not for everybody though just like some girls die at the site of rainbow colored eyeshadows.


----------



## florabundance (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizz.Yasmine* 

 
_i might do a chola FOTD just to show u can rock a dark lipline without looking like ur wearing a costume.this look can be so sexy when done right
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




its not for everybody though just like some girls die at the site of rainbow colored eyeshadows._

 
omg u have to! i missed your last one girl, apparently it was HOT x


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 2, 2008)

I totally remember this look from when I lived in South Texas during middle school and high school. I had a good friend who rocked this look out! She was super hot all the time. But, she didn't look crazy, it was always tasteful and neat. She never wore the black lipliner without lipstick, but I did know girls who did. She had this really great red lipstick that looked amazing!!! I always admired her look, and how great she always kept her face. Her eyebrows were always clean and neat, never TOO TOO thin. They were thin, but sculpted to fit her face. She never used sharpies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Her eyes were always fabulous and she used neutrals mostly, but made them super smoky. Her nails were probably the best part of her look though. She kept them ULTRA long and painted  them various shades of red, ranging from a nice cherry red to almost black-red. 

this article is interesting concerning Cholas and their culture: The World According to Wendy: The Glorification of the Chola


I really really wanna see your look!!! I think it will be fierce and fab!


----------



## taitu101 (Jul 21, 2008)

I do the chola look all the time. But when I do it I do the full on "Imma beat your ass" look complete with the gelled hair, dark lipliner, crazy cat-eyes, lots of mascara, Dickies, Nike Cortez and a white tank top. Everything except the high drawn in eyebrows. I just can't do that to myself lol. I need to post a picture next time I do it. 

You can get a toned-down kind of chola look by using very light brown e/s and doing a thick cat-eye. You can also try a really light brown lipliner. That won't look as harsh. You can just experiment and find what looks best on you. It might turn out really pretty.


----------



## LaBruja760 (Nov 12, 2008)

I know this thread is old but I need to add to it its just calling my name!

Okay so I want to give you a few new ideas to try if your interested, I am a chola always have been always will be but I tend to take the subtle way out of it. I am VERY light skinned you can call me white which is where my name (AKA) came from. Lips I use Stone lip pencil with the new Creme d Nude creme sheen and pretty plush plushglass. My foundation is always pretty patted on I have thick eyebrows that are thinner in the front I just fill them in with Spike lip pencil. 

Eye shadow wise I do it thick with a white to light matte highlight and always a color that will make your eye color POP! Vatos always notice your eyes first so you have to show them what ya got! For me I have Hazel eyes that are a mid green and All different variations of purple give them the extra boost! I always line my water line with Black Russian and matte it down with carbon. I dont do the winged eye liner because my left eye gets too moist in the outer corner. 

Just my 2 cents! If you need pictures let me know!


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Nov 12, 2008)

LB I would love to see pics


----------



## miss_bailey (Nov 12, 2008)

there are about three thousand tutorials on youtube.


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 24, 2009)

i do not know why, but i was always obsessed with this look! lol i'd never remove my brows but i always loved the whole dark lipliner/cat eye thing. i think its so sexy. not for everyday, but for when u want to ''attack'' ur man lol


----------

